# Spinpoint F1 HD322HJ



## yomi (Oct 18, 2008)

hello guys I think i came around when I only have problem 
here is what is goin on I just purchased 4 of  SAMSUNG Spinpoint F1 HD322HJ hard drives
and put them on raidx4 0 while there working fine on every day use but when I try to copy paste from or to these drives pc locks up or hesitates sone time I have to resart.
I used hd tune to check S.M.A.R.T. STATUS it says ok in green letters.but in one item in smart codes list here is what it says,code B8 unknown attributes maximum 100 minumum 100 and i got 99.
hd tunes surface tests resolt is damaged area.
is there any one know where i can find smart codes lits.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 18, 2008)

Have you tried picking up a UBCD, http://www.ausgamers.com/files/details/html/28473, disc and testing your ram and HD's?  I would try that and also look and see what SCSI/RAID driver you are using cause it could be time for an update.


----------



## largon (Oct 19, 2008)

yomi said:


> code B8 unknown attributes maximum 100 minumum 100 and i got 99.


That's normal. All Samsung F1 drives I've seen read exactly like that. Including my two 640GB F1s. 


> hd tunes surface tests resolt is damaged area.


That's _not_ normal. 
Delete your RAID array and test each drive individually. It appears one of the drives has gone bonkers.


----------



## yomi (Oct 22, 2008)

yomi said:


> hello guys I think i came around when I only have problem
> here is what is goin on I just purchased 4 of  SAMSUNG Spinpoint F1 HD322HJ hard drives
> and put them on raidx4 0 while there working fine on every day use but when I try to copy paste from or to these drives pc locks up or hesitates sone time I have to resart.
> I used hd tune to check S.M.A.R.T. STATUS it says ok in green letters.but in one item in smart codes list here is what it says,code B8 unknown attributes maximum 100 minumum 100 and i got 99.
> ...



hello people about these Spinpoint F1 HD322HJ hard drive I was on the phone with samsung they say these drives were made for one of the computer manufacturer and some how they end it up in hands of new egg and sold to consumer as oem and there is no firmware update or servise ( very stupid one ) any way they said returned them.
funny thing is this 4 of the drives have different firmware and other 2 have different 2 of them work perfect but other two keept crashing my pc.
so tought i'd let people know about this here is good firmware 1AC01109 is bad one 1AC01108


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 22, 2008)

i dont have these drives, nonetheless thanks for sharing the info yomi


----------

